# need a moss ID.



## jtrotter77 (Feb 24, 2008)

I got a piece of driftwood about a year ago with a little moss growing on it along with some java moss. both mosses have grown very well and spread very nicely however I am unsure what the second moss is.It has really taken off and is growing on everything. Anyone have any info? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

The pic is a little blurry, but that looks like Taiwan moss? One of the Asian mosses...


----------



## jtrotter77 (Feb 24, 2008)

here are some more pics.


----------



## jtrotter77 (Feb 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

sorry I'm only seeing one kind of moss in these photos? These photos represent the 2nd type?


----------



## jtrotter77 (Feb 24, 2008)

yes its all the same moss(the second unknown type). I just didn't know if it was taiwan moss for sure or not. It grows about twice as fast or more than the java moss. is alot thicker also.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Have you taken a look at this website yet... http://www.aquamoss.net/Willow-Moss/Willow-Moss.htm


----------



## jtrotter77 (Feb 24, 2008)

thankyou.I have had willow moss before in my killi ponds but I am unsure as this seems a bit different. I do know that some of it is about 6" tall. its super thick also.


----------

